# White Rocks Holiday Complex *PIC HEAVY*



## Doodle (Jan 13, 2015)

Not sure if this is better in here or the overseas thread but feel free to move it.
Explored this place over new year, unfortunately we only had around 3 hours here so only saw about half of it.
A fantastic place with beautiful views from everywhere, I could have spent all day here, so peaceful and serene!
White Rocks was built in 1960 by the British forces and known as St. Patrick’s Officers Married Quarters and the accommodation was of high quality in a mix of 4 bedroom houses and 3 bedroom flats. When the military personnel withdrew from Malta in 1979, the quarters were gradually converted into a holiday complex. This was last run by the Secretariat for Tourism and was providing accommodation for language students during the summer months until 1995. It has been empty since and stripped bare and vandalised like most places. Unfortunately I can't find much info about this place and old pictures seem to be very rare. 
Anyway, on with the photos, hope you enjoy 
See the rest of the pics here https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157649843461707/



P1050666 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050682 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050595 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050678 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050587 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050531 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050516 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050545 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050547 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050530 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050599 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050598 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050646 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050669 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050563 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050553 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050581 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050653 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050632 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050586 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050685 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050671 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050679 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050687 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050605 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050613 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050616 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050623 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050626 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050630 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050637 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050642 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050636-2 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050650 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050638 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050645 by doodle383, on Flickr


----------



## Conrad (Jan 13, 2015)

Art Gallery,free admission 

Some really nice graffiti there thanks for bringing the photos to us. It certainly beats the penises you find scrawled over historic murals....


----------



## HughieD (Jan 13, 2015)

Great report. Yeah...like a modern art gallery. Fantastic.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 13, 2015)

Cracking site so big!the graffiti is very good and quite tasteful, Hendrix is a belter!thanks for sharing and what a view.


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 13, 2015)

Love the artwork some of the best I've seen.
Great photos and report


----------



## smiler (Jan 13, 2015)

Beautifully Photographed, Thanks


----------



## Lolpeacock (Jan 13, 2015)

Groovy artwork baby! Nice!


----------



## evilnoodle (Jan 14, 2015)

Wow....some fantastic pieces of art there


----------



## igotanotion (Jan 14, 2015)

The graffiti is stunning! What a cool find. Awesome photos


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 14, 2015)

Nice one! Some great pieces there. Thanks for sharing


----------



## brickworx (Jan 15, 2015)

Loving the various Graff shots...nice collection


----------



## possessed (Jan 22, 2015)

Looks like a freerunner's paradise....


----------

